

Why Smart Entrepreneurs Aren't Eyeing the First World - djb_hackernews
http://www.good.is/posts/why-smart-entrepreneurs-aren-t-eyeing-the-first-world

======
chileangringo
Nice Link. Does anyone know if there are any YC companies focused primarily on
emerging markets??? Or is that only once they reach scale (i.e. AirBnB)

------
jerryji
It all sounds good on paper, the only problem is: Can you name one very
successful startup that initially focused on developing country and later took
over the world? Why?

Hypothetical question: What if instead of being brewed in Harvard, Facebook
started from a Latin America university? Will people flock to join this
network when it expands out of its university? Will you?

~~~
djb_hackernews
Though I know the author, I don't speak for him.

I think you are falling in the trap the article is trying to help you out of.
These economies are big, and they are moving fast, and shit is happening and
will happen whether you see it or have heard of it or not. Facebook is not the
definition of success, there is an entire spectrum of success and it exists in
these economies with plenty of room.

You can get in now and innovate and be the very successful startup, or you can
sit back and wait for someone else to do it.

------
stephengillie
Not only are entrepreneurs having trouble entering 1st world countries to
start companies, 1st world markets are losing their relevance.

